# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Ứng dụng mở (open source) điều khiển CNC

## CKD

Chào các bạn!
Sau một thời gian mò mẩm tìm hiểu CNC, mình thấy hơi nản vì:
- Dùng Mach3 thì nó lệ thuộc vào phần cứng PC, dùng hardware riêng thì với những board mà mình đã dùng thì nó bị delay tí xíu. Được cái Mach3 mình mua quyền sử dụng xong thì dùng tùy ý, mà không đắn đo hay ái náy gì.
- Dùng NCStudio thì nó khó khăn trong quá trình phát triển mở rộng hệ thống. Card V5 giờ toàn hàng copy, card đời mới hơn thì giá quá chát, chục chai không ăn thua.
- Dùng Planet CNC thì mỗi board (hardware) đều phải mua "lai xân" riêng nên cũng đuối như trái chuối.
- Dùng EMC2 thì mình thấy có vẻ tạm ổn. Chạy trên linux OS nên ít khi mà dính virus. Cho khã năng mở rộng không thua gì Mach3, nhược là dùng linux nên mình muốn config hay thêm thắt gì cũng khó vì không quen cái OS này.
- Dùng controller chuyên dùng như của Mitsubishi bla bla thì sau khi được báo giá mà choáng.. toàn trên 10K obama không.
- Dùng DSP thì nó cũng nhảm nhảm, chạy chậm, không mở file to v.v...

Nói nhiều vậy chứ thật ra do mình có cái bệnh hơi nặng, hay ham mới nới cũ nên mới vậy. Gần đây hấy anh em hay nhắc đến GRBL, tinyG, Reprap gì gì đó mà nghe nó lùng bùng lổ tai. Mấy cái khái niệm này trước nó có biết mình hay không thì không biết chứ mình thì mới biết nó.

Để hỏi cụ gút (cạnh tranh với bác NS) mấy khái niệm mới này xem sao.

----------

imechavn

----------


## CKD

Đầu tiên là *GRBL*
Giới thiệu sơ lượt về GRBL thì các bạn nên xem ở đây https://github.com/grbl mình tạm tóm nội dung như thế này.
- GRBL là dự án mã nguồn mở & miễn phí (open source).
- Là chương trình dịch GCode & điều khiển chuyển động (motion controller) hiệu năng cao.
- Nền tảng ứng dụng & lập trình dựa trên phần cứng và ứng dụng mở Arduino.



Ứng dụng GRBL kết hợp với Raspberry Pi làm gcode sender




http://bengler.no/grbl
https://github.com/grbl
http://zapmaker.org/projects/grbl-controller-3-0/

----------

anhcos, anhxco, HocMo, hunter_dt, lekimhung, Mạch Việt, nhatson, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## newbieCNC

Có 1 bài tổng hợp ớ thế giới banana

http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...html#post53639

----------


## cuong

phần cứng thì không rành, mà phần cứng đã bác nào làm thành công chưa các bác

----------


## Tuanlm

> Có 1 bài tổng hợp ớ thế giới banana
> 
> http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...html#post53639


Bạn quăng một cái link làm giết chết nhiệt tình của topic

----------


## lekimhung

Chắc bước đi đầu tiên là phải xây dựng 1 bảng tiêu chí cho nó thống nhất nhỉ.

----------


## anhxco

sáng mở mắt thấy cái topic nì. Với cái tiêu đề topic thì chắc cũng nên dùng lại ở mức độ giới thiệu và so sánh ưu nhược của các project để có cái nhìn tổng quát và cũng dễ dàng cho người dùng bước đầu lựa chọn cái nào thích hợp cho ứng dụng của mình. Sau này nếu phát triển e nghĩ phải mở từng mục riêng cho từng project để có các thảo luận sâu hơn, tranh loãng ạ. nếu làm đc 1 bảng tóm tắt, so sánh các tính năng của các projects là hay nhất.

----------


## anhxco

> Có 1 bài tổng hợp ớ thế giới banana
> 
> http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...html#post53639


hehe, hôm bữa e cũng như bác nè, tg chuối cho e cái dấu gạch đẹp đẹp ngay giữa nick liền.

----------


## CKD

Thật ra luồng này mục đích muốn giới thiệu với các bạn một số nguồn mở có liên quan đến CNC. Ngoài ra những dự án mà mình muốn giới thiệu thì ở VN phải khả thi về linh kiện. Mình thì không ngán vụ này vì mua lk từ nn đơn giản thôi, nhưng vì một số ràng buộc nhất định nên không phải ai cũng mua được.
Ngoài ra trong luồng này muốn một số bạn đã dùng rồi tham gia cho ý kiến đánh giá, cả về hiệu năng làm việc cũng như mức độ khó dễ thực hiện của dự án. Khi đi sâu vào thì ta sẽ mở chuyên mục riêng để trao đổi chi tiết hơn.
Tối qua định xơi hết luôn.. nhưng thiên thần nhỏ của em nó quấy quá.. nên ko làm được.

----------

jimmyli, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## lekimhung

Thôi thì giới thiệu và đánh giá cũng được, nhiều khi liên quan đến chất xám rồi cơm áo gạo tiền nên hơi phức tạp.

----------


## nhatson

cnc controller, em vẫn sẽ nghiên vể những dụ án dùng chip 32bit
https://github.com/Smoothieware/Smoothieware

bỏ phần drive tich hợp đề linh hoạt hơn






b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

sunbeam 2.0, một phiên bản của smoothie

----------


## nhatson

một lựa chon cnc control 32bit là stm32
https://github.com/x893/CNC-STM32

----------

jimmyli

----------


## anhxco

> một lựa chon cnc control 32bit là stm32
> https://github.com/x893/CNC-STM32


Nếu đc cụ NS cho thêm vài dòng về specs của mỗi project cho nó có cái nhìn tổng quan cụ ạ. Đc nữa thì thêm cái đánh giá, chưa có trải nghiệm thì cop nhặt vẫn tốt, dù sao cụ cũng đã ngâm cứu sơ qua trước khi giới thiệu với mọi người rồi.

----------


## nhatson

em nghỉ chúng ta nên đầu tư vào smoothie, vẽ lại PCB cho đơn giản, ptrien các phần còn lại dạng module ( các cụ nhà ta thik nhiù mục đít ko ah)
stm32 cnc em ko thấy nhiều review

b.r

----------


## lekimhung

Té nước theo mưa, mỗi người mỗi lý tưởng, đêm qua thức khuya hàn cái board hôm nay khoe luôn. Thôi  thì tui tự lo 1 mình, hứng tới đâu chơi tới đó.

Cấu hình atmega128a + lcd 16x2 + microsd (chưa có mua) + 6 button control menu + 24 IO + 2 rs232 + 1 usb bootloader.  








Cái vụ avr này tui cũng hổng có rành, lúc trước bị cha CKD dụ dổ làm con tiny usb board arduino với atmega8 nên mới tập tành, lần này coi như là lần tập tành thứ 2.

Tạm thời chưa mua socket microsd nên để đó, mấy cái nút chờ làm cái mặt nạ thì đôn cao lên chứ giờ đưa cao nó yếu.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## anhxco

> Té nước theo mưa, mỗi người mỗi lý tưởng, đêm qua thức khuya hàn cái board hôm nay khoe luôn. Thôi  thì tui tự lo 1 mình, hứng tới đâu chơi tới đó.
> 
> Cấu hình atmega128a + lcd 16x2 + microsd (chưa có mua) + 6 button control menu + 24 IO + 2 rs232 + 1 usb bootloader.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe, cố lên bác, thấy bác baord là có thêm tinh thần rồi.

----------


## lekimhung

Một thoáng lơ là thế là dính chưởng, bỏ công ra làm cho nó cái hàng rào để nạp bootloader qua đường ISP, cứ đinh ninh là miso/mosi là xong, thế là nạp không được, bò lên google thì thấy nạp qua chân khác, đành phải nạp qua ngõ sau thôi, phí cái công làm hàng rào.

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Một thoáng lơ là thế là dính chưởng, bỏ công ra làm cho nó cái hàng rào để nạp bootloader qua đường ISP, cứ đinh ninh là miso/mosi là xong, thế là nạp không được, bò lên google thì thấy nạp qua chân khác, đành phải nạp qua ngõ sau thôi, phí cái công làm hàng rào.


Em thấy IO bác đưa ra connector hết rồi mà, nạp cái bootloader thì có 1 lần chơ mấy bác, đưa chân cẳng ra rồi thì để đó cũng dùng có sao mà, hihi.

----------


## lekimhung

Mấy cái chân nạp nó có dính liếu tới cái sdcard nên hổng có đưa ra IO, thiết kế thêm 1 cái connector để nạp, ai dè con chip này nó hổng có dùng miso/mosi để nạp mà nó dùng cặp chân khác, cũng may là trùng với rx/tx nên mình ghim bên ngoài được.

Mạch gì mà chưa chạy đã bị lỗi rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy cái chân nạp nó có dính liếu tới cái sdcard nên hổng có đưa ra IO, thiết kế thêm 1 cái connector để nạp, ai dè con chip này nó hổng có dùng miso/mosi để nạp mà nó dùng cặp chân khác, cũng may là trùng với rx/tx nên mình ghim bên ngoài được.
> 
> Mạch gì mà chưa chạy đã bị lỗi rồi.


thế nên người ta mới có bản alpha, roài mới tới bản beta ah  :Smile:

----------

lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

Mấy bác có gặp con này nhớ để ý.

----------


## anhxco

> Mấy cái chân nạp nó có dính liếu tới cái sdcard nên hổng có đưa ra IO, thiết kế thêm 1 cái connector để nạp, ai dè con chip này nó hổng có dùng miso/mosi để nạp mà nó dùng cặp chân khác, cũng may là trùng với rx/tx nên mình ghim bên ngoài được.
> 
> Mạch gì mà chưa chạy đã bị lỗi rồi.


prototype lỗi là chuyện thường mà bác

----------


## lekimhung

Sợ để lâu mất hứng, tranh thủ chiều trời mua không biết làm gì, lôi ra test IO thì không thấy chập choạn nên chắc ok, đi du lịch 1 vòng google thì cũng test được cái LCD. Tối nay cố gắn thức đêm nghiên cưu cái microsd đê sáng mai đi mua vể test luôn.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, CKD, nhatson

----------


## lekimhung

> prototype lỗi là chuyện thường mà bác


Cũng thường chỉ có điêu tui chỉ mua có 1 con chip thôi à. Nó mà chết thì tốn tiền.


Hehe, hôm nay tui lọt top 20 spammer rùi, mặt dù cuối bảng nhưng thấy hay hơn, thà mình đứng số 1 như bác NS còn không thì đứng cuối cho nó rộng, mấy bác cứ khoái chui vô trong làm chi hổng biết, đứng chụm lại 1 đám nhìn không rõ mà thêm nóng nực.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cũng thường chỉ có điêu tui chỉ mua có 1 con chip thôi à. Nó mà chết thì tốn tiền.
> 
> 
> Hehe, hôm nay tui lọt top 20 spammer rùi, mặt dù cuối bảng nhưng thấy hay hơn, thà mình đứng số 1 như bác NS còn không thì đứng cuối cho nó rộng, mấy bác cứ khoái chui vô trong làm chi hổng biết, đứng chụm lại 1 đám nhìn không rõ mà thêm nóng nực.


Bác hung lam mạch đẹp ghê, bác dùng máy phay đó à, chắc phải nhờ bác chỉ giáo cho một vài buổi thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

Làm gì mà mấy buổi dử vậy, chỉ cần chỉ bác trong vòng 30  giây là ok.
Trước tiên bác kiếm tấm gỗ khô đặt lên máy, gá cho cố định vào, dùng dao end mill bào cho thật phẳng, sau đó phay các rãnh ngang dọc như bàn cờ sâu khoản 0.5mm, dùng keo 2 mặt dán mạch lên, dán càng kỹ càng tốt, tiếp theo bác để ý là mạch in lúc nào cũng cong theo hướng  lõm ở giữa vênh ở 2 mép, bác lấy súng keo nến dán 4 cái cạnh xác xuống, rồi cứ phay, em thì canh phay sâu tầm 0.1mm là đẹp, xong bác  lấy xăng đổ lên nó sẽ theo mấy cái rãnh làm tan keo 2 mặt, đợi keo tan rồi lấy ra. Còn ngon thì chơi mica dầy để sài hoài.

----------

anhcos, haignition, thuhanoi, trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Bác dùng dao nào đề phay mạch mà đẹp vậy ?

----------


## lekimhung

> Bác dùng dao nào đề phay mạch mà đẹp vậy ?




Dùng dao điêu khắc gỗ là được à, còn nếu bác ở SG thì ra ngã tư Tạ Uyên - Nguyễn Chí Thanh, nếu đi từ 3/2 vào thì đứng ngay đèn xanh đèn đỏ ngó xéo qua bên kia đường hướng bên phải có 1 tiệm bán mấy mũi gia công, hổng nhớ tên là gì, cách ngã tư vài căn. Ở đây có bán loại dao như điêu khắc gỗ, hình như là người ta dùng cán mũi khoan hợp kim bị gãy mài lại, lúc trước tình cờ vào thấy nên hỏi thì nói dao Japan, xem kỹ thấy 10 con hổng có con nào giống con nào là biết mấy ông đó thuốc mình , vì mài nên mấy ông đó hổng có biết cái mủi dao nó có flat mà cứ mài nhọn hoắt, mà nhờ nó nhọn nên phay mạch in bá chấy luôn, mua thử 1 con về dùng tốn 120k/con thôi cũng kệ, nhưng được cái là phay mạch in rất ngon, mình mua con dao đầu tiên mà phay hoài hổng thấy sư nhê gì cả nhưng mà bị rớt nên gãy mủi, lần 2 ra mua 3 con 1 lượt để dành, thì về 1 con mài không chuẩn bị lệch nên bỏ luôn tiết tiền quá xá, còn 2 con còn lại tính đến nay hơn 1 năm vẫn dùng tốt, chắc tại mình lâu lâu mới chơi mạch nên nó hổng sao, mà hổng biết giờ nó còn bán không nữa. Ở đây nó còn bán luôn mủi khoan hợp kim từ 0.6 -> 3mm ,cán 3.175 giá 40k/con, lâu lâu em cũng bấm bụng ra mua 1 vài con về làm chuyện tao lao mía lao cho vui.

----------

anhcos, thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

Chỗ Hưng nói gần ngay ngã tư Tạ Uyên với Trần Quý đúng không, tiệm đó nằm bên cạnh cái ngân hàng, chuyên bán đồ 2nd Nhật. Để mua 1 con xài theo phương pháp của em phay vài bo nho nhỏ. Hồi trước cũng phay miếng gỗ như em nhưng không dùng keo dán mà dùng vít nên nó vẫn bị vênh.

Rốt cục nếu xài cnc theo kiểu này thì máy tính vẫn cần thiết và phải có một chương trình nào đó tạo dữ liệu cho phần cứng xử lý chứ mấy bác.

----------


## ga_cnc

nằm cạnh tiệm bán máy bơm nước bác ợ

----------


## lekimhung

> Chỗ Hưng nói gần ngay ngã tư Tạ Uyên với Trần Quý đúng không, tiệm đó nằm bên cạnh cái ngân hàng, chuyên bán đồ 2nd Nhật. Để mua 1 con xài theo phương pháp của em phay vài bo nho nhỏ. Hồi trước cũng phay miếng gỗ như em nhưng không dùng keo dán mà dùng vít nên nó vẫn bị vênh.
> 
> Rốt cục nếu xài cnc theo kiểu này thì máy tính vẫn cần thiết và phải có một chương trình nào đó tạo dữ liệu cho phần cứng xử lý chứ mấy bác.


Em hổng nhớ rõ là ngã tư Trần Quý hay Nguyễn Chí Thanh nữa, cái tiệm có 1 ông chủ mà tới mấy người phụ bán lận, bán tùm lum mủi gia công, nhất là dao máy tiện. lâu quá không mua hổng biết nó còn bán không, nếu nó hết bán anh kiếm cán mủi khoan hợp kim japan bị gãy nhờ anh NamCNC mài dùm chắc còn ngon hơn mua chổ này luôn à. Em mua con này cán 3.175, cầm lên so sánh với con dao TQ nó nặng hơn rõ rệt luôn, tuy nhỏ xíu nhưng cầm trên tay là có cảm giác khác biệt liền.

----------


## CBNN

> một lựa chon cnc control 32bit là stm32
> https://github.com/x893/CNC-STM32
> 
> [/video]


Theo em biết những project cần sức mạnh và tốc độ họ đều chuyển qua ARM  xài hết rồi . Và chip cùng đời củng core thì lại chọn STM  .  Nghe nói STM tối  ưu hơn và mạnh hơn .

----------


## nhatson

> Theo em biết những project cần sức mạnh và tốc độ họ đều chuyển qua ARM  xài hết rồi . Và chip cùng đời củng core thì lại chọn STM  .  Nghe nói STM tối  ưu hơn và mạnh hơn .


em thấy tại vì chip rẻ + debug rẻ + dễ mua nhất là STM32  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Hic.. hic.. mình đi chậm quá.
- Về việc dùng chip nào là hay nhất thì mình không dám có ý kiến nhiều.. vì thực ra mảng lập trình vxl chỉ là thỏa mãn chế cháo chơi, nên rất ít kinh nghiệm. Mình chọn chip nào mà nhiều người dùng cũng như chia sẽ, ví dụ nhiều để mình dể tiếp cận. Trong đó thì thấy mấy dòng AVR nói chung (arduino nói riêng) có nhiều opensource nên mình hay chạy theo mấy cái này.
- Tốc độ xử lý của chip thấy quan trọng, nhưng một số dự án dùng chip tốc độ thấp 16MHz (8 bit) vẫn đáp ứng được nên mình cũng chơi luôn.

Mình mò vào vụ lập trình ứng dụng điều khiển CNC kiểu này.. vì thấy khã năng ứng dụng khá hay. Không chỉ áp dụng cho CNC mà áp dụng vào một số lĩnh vực điều khiển tự động, những thiết bị yêu cầu nhiều hoạt động phức tạp nhưng lập đi lập lại thì thay vì dùng PLC đắt tiền.. thì ta có thể kết hợp GRBL (hoặc opensource CNC nào khác) kết hợp G-Code sender là làm được (thay cho PC + Mach3 trong điều khiển tự động).

Đó là chưa kể đến việc đơn giản trong lập trình ứng dụng sau này. Muốn làm nhiều thao tác phức tạp, PLC lập trình không phải đơn giản, nhưng với G-Code thì... hehe với mình thì làm nhanh thôi.

----------


## CKD

Riêng trong mảng CNC thì mình dùng mấy cái DSP rồi.. không khoái lắm cả về tốc độ vận hành cũng như giá thành.
Về việc chế cháo trong chuyên mục.. ý tưởng thực hiện này là mình có nhiều hứng thú nhất:
- *DAGU: The Standalone CNC Controller - http://hackaday.com/*
- DAGU CNC mill controller - http://letsmakerobots.com/



Ý tưởng thực hiện của bác chủ là gần giống với mình nhất. Thiết bị có
- Giao tiếp không dây
- Lưu trữ SD card
- Giao tiếp LCD (graphic) & rotary encoder, có g-code graphic review
- Xử lý mega2560 & maga8




Đây không phải là dự án mở.. nhưng ý tưởng thực hiện này là mô hình mà mình muốn.
- Dùng mega8 để chạy GRBL
- Dùng mega2560 để
--- Giao tiếp graphic lcd, sd card, rotary encoder, button, read step/dir for DRO.
--- Đọc g-code, scane & review.
--- G-Code sender
--- Hiển thị tọa độ (DRO)
--- Giao tiếp không dây (chắc dùng wifi - tcp/ip), gởi & nhận file, có thể có giao diện (web) để điều khiển từ xa (HTML, XML, Ajax), tương thích thiết bị di động.
--- v.v...

Nếu mục tiêu CNC là quá lớn thì mình cũng có thể áp dụng thành quả nghiên cứu vào nhiều lĩnh vực khác (nghiên cứu vì mình chưa biết cái chi cih hết).
--- Đọc ghi dữ liệu SD card.. quá nhiều việc để dùng. Bí quá chế cái MP3 chơi chắc cũng được hehe.
--- Giao tiếp LCD.. quá nhiều cái có thể dùng tới... Đang thử mấy ứng dụng nhỏ như Vol/Amper metter, Inductor meter.
--- Giao tiếp TCP/IP.. khã năng ứng dụng cũng rất cao. Mở rộng tính năng cho Mach3 cũng được luôn  :Big Grin: , điều khiển thiết bị từ xa qua internet cũng đang trong đà phát triển  :Wink:

----------

KDD

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái clip cho máu

----------

HocMo

----------


## KDD

@CKD: mình thấy VXL linh hoạt và rẽ hơn PLC là đúng rồi, nhưng PLC người ta chống nhiểu rất tốt, còn VXL hay bị nhiểu, nếu khắc phục được điều này thì tốt quá (mà có khi mình lạc hậu chổ này).

----------


## nhatson

> @CKD: mình thấy VXL linh hoạt và rẽ hơn PLC là đúng rồi, nhưng PLC người ta chống nhiểu rất tốt, còn VXL hay bị nhiểu, nếu khắc phục được điều này thì tốt quá (mà có khi mình lạc hậu chổ này).


con PLC cũng có 1 con VXL trong đó chứ ah  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

Mấy cái board vdk của ChiNa ko hiểu sao chống nhiễu cực tốt.

----------


## CKD

Thực ra gốc rể của PLC cũng là con vxl thôi.
@KDD vụ nhiễu trong thiết kế mạch thì với tần số làm việc như mấy con vxl mà mình có thì có thể vượt qua được. Nguồn nhiễu công nghiệp, HV, HF cũng tạm gọi là có giải pháp vượt qua. Nên chắc không đến nỗi chết ngộp trong cái đống này  :Big Grin: .

Nhân em đang phải chống lung cho 2 chú SV làm đề án nghiên cứu khoa học trong trường. Chắc cố gắng lồng ghép chút tham vọng vào.. để 2 chú ấy nghiên cứu phần nào các mục tiêu phía trên mà không biết mấy chú có vượt qua được không đây.

----------


## KDD

Mình biết trong PLC có VXL chứ, ý mình là họ chống nhiểu tốt. Trước giờ có nhiều thiết kế nhằm thay thế PLC trong một số ứng dụng vì PLC mắc, nhưng hay bị nhiểu, mính cũng bí nên mốn học hỏi một ít thôi mà.

----------


## newbieCNC

> Riêng trong mảng CNC thì mình dùng mấy cái DSP rồi.. không khoái lắm cả về tốc độ vận hành cũng như giá thành.
> Về việc chế cháo trong chuyên mục.. ý tưởng thực hiện này là mình có nhiều hứng thú nhất:
> - *DAGU: The Standalone CNC Controller - http://hackaday.com/*
> - DAGU CNC mill controller - http://letsmakerobots.com/
> 
> Đính kèm 4125
> 
> Ý tưởng thực hiện của bác chủ là gần giống với mình nhất. Thiết bị có
> - Giao tiếp không dây
> ...


Cái nè hay. Theo em bác thử xem mấy cái máy in 3d có học được gì hem. Nó cũng sử dụng SD card, LCD, loại mới hình như cũng kết nối in tơ lét

----------


## nhatson

ez cnc, chạy trên win98, tiền thân của mach3, cụ nào cần ngâm cứu có mã nguồn đây


http://www.accesswave.ca/~blandry/ezcnc/abimp.html

b.r

----------

anhcos, Mạch Việt

----------


## nhatson

The NIST RS274NGC Interpreter - Version 3
http://www.nist.gov/customcf/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=823374
https://rs274ngc.googlecode.com/files/RS274NGC_3.pdf


This is the RS274 (G-code) Interpreter developed for the Next Generation Controller project.
It reads numerical control code and produces calls to a set of canonical machining functions. The interpreter is a software system written in the C++ programming language. The output of the interpreter may be used to drive 3-axis to 6-axis machining centers. Input to the interpreter is RS274 code in the dialect defined by the Next Generation Controller (NGC) project, with modifications. The interpreter may be compiled as a stand-alone computer program or may be integrated with the NIST Enhanced Machine Controller (EMC) control system. Input can come from a file or from a user typing on a computer keyboard. Output commands can either be printed for future use or be executed directly on a machining center.



em nghĩ các ctrinh nội suy, có nền tảng từ nghiên cứu này

----------


## HocMo

- Em chuyển nghề đào mộ các bác ợ! Hâm nóng thớt lên chút để chuẩn bị chặt thịt ăn tết ợ! :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
 Đây là phiên bản thí nghiệm toàn vật liệu rẻ tiền phổ thông dễ kiếm. Phiên bản thí nghiệm giờ đã đi vào dĩ vãng, may trong đt vẫn còn clip nên e up lên Youtube làm kỉ niệm.
 + 1 bo adruino uno
 + 3 bo driver TB6560 version 2.0
 + Mấy em bước lấy từ máy in laze và in phun
 + Chôm được combo làm được X và Z luôn
 Clip test X axit
 ( Vì ko chèn đc quá 5 clip nên em đưa link vậy)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONoheb2i2rM

 Clip test cài đặt kích thước vận hành trên giấy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltDfyybSZ_g


 Em nó tự sướng cái gá động cơ trục chính


 Cắt alu


Phay plastic xài mũi khoan thường luôn


 Chơi gỗ luôn


 Nói chung version thí nghiệm đã thành công hơn mong đợi, về cơ bản chỉ vận hành tối thiểu chưa lắp giới hạn hành trình vv và vv.
 Phần mềm thì g-code sender + GRBL v08 (sau này mới có v9).
- Sắp tới em định chơi luôn version 2 khổ 1800x1200x300 và thêm trục thứ 4 cho nó rực rỡ. Đang làm dở thì giáp tết mất òi. Dự là sau tết mới hoàn thành V2 được ợ! Nói chung là em toàn tận dụng vật liệu rẻ tiền vì em là giáo viên nên kinh phí rất hạn hẹp lại ham hố quá nhiều thứ nên ko thể chơi tới bến thú CNC được ợ. Sản phẩm trông rất chờ ruối cùi bắp. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Kythuat188_MV, nhatson

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Bài viết rất hay, cảm ơn mọi người đã chia sẻ. ra tết mình cũng bắt tay giáp 1 em mini mong các bác chỉ giáo giúp.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tonyhoang2015

Xin lỗi các bác vì đào mộ, nhưng do em giờ mới tìm hiều tới cái grbl này  :Smile: 

Em mini (siêu mini) này chủ yếu là ăn phíp đồng thôi ạ. 
Xin ý kiến các bác.

Trong hình là nhôm 30x30, không biết có yếu không ạ.

Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Đầu tiên là *GRBL*
> Giới thiệu sơ lượt về GRBL thì các bạn nên xem ở đây https://github.com/grbl mình tạm tóm nội dung như thế này.
> - GRBL là dự án mã nguồn mở & miễn phí (open source).
> - Là chương trình dịch GCode & điều khiển chuyển động (motion controller) hiệu năng cao.
> - Nền tảng ứng dụng & lập trình dựa trên phần cứng và ứng dụng mở Arduino.
> 
> Đính kèm 4092
> 
> Ứng dụng GRBL kết hợp với Raspberry Pi làm gcode sender
> ...


Em thấy là Open source nhưng th GRBL code trí tuệ lắm, nhất là cái th planner :|

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác Mạch Việt: Em thấy bên bác viết phần mềm điều khiển cnc. Không biết là nó dùng qua LPT hay USB ạ ? nếu là USB là bob do bên mình phát triển luôn hả bác.

----------


## Mạch Việt

vâng, bob V3.x và phần mềm CNC bên em start từ tháng 2 năm ngoái, bây h vẫn còn 1 số vấn đề đang giải quyết nốt nên chưa đưa ra thị trường được ak.
Đây là sample model BOB V3.x bên em ak  :Smile:

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> vâng, bob V3.x và phần mềm CNC bên em start từ tháng 2 năm ngoái, bây h vẫn còn 1 số vấn đề đang giải quyết nốt nên chưa đưa ra thị trường được ak.
> Đây là sample model BOB V3.x bên em ak


dạ vâng, cảm ơn bác. Hóng cái này, ủng hộ hàng Việt Nam. Hi vọng giá dễ chịu một chút như những sản phẩm khác bên bác là okie.

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## Mạch Việt

> dạ vâng, cảm ơn bác. Hóng cái này, ủng hộ hàng Việt Nam. Hi vọng giá dễ chịu một chút như những sản phẩm khác bên bác là okie.


Vâng, cám ơn bác đã tin tưởng, bên em luôn mong muốn đem những sản phẩm chất lượng tốt nhất có thể với 1 giá cả hợp lý tới người dùng ak  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Chứ NYC chuyên trị TorchMach cũng vần GRBL

----------


## CKD

Chú này thì thí nghiệm với con máy đang chạy Mach3, chuyển sang thử GRBL. Cái xác to uỵch này là G0704

----------


## CKD

Cái xác máy này cũng từng là mơ ước của em.. taiwan từng báo giá mới đâu 2000 obama  :Smile:

----------

